# Plastic Pipe Fittings.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

By Dan Anderson......AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/those-wonderful-plastic-pipe-fittings-/


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Realize this is talking about plastic fittings but I got shocked a couple of weeks ago with dealership I buy my hyd hoses from when I asked for a tube of hyd fittings sealant and they did not sell it.Only Teflon tape. They are also a working tractor shop so do hyd repairs and all they use is the tape.

Know many have had issues with the tape on hyd fittings but years ago I worked for a major heavy equipment manufacturer and we probably had near a 100 hyd hoses and even more fittings on a machine and we ONLY used Teflon tape.


----------

